# Grizzly mill/drill power feed H8370



## jfk (Oct 4, 2013)

I installed one of these on my mill/drill several years ago and it seemed to work fine.  I am having issues now with the limit settings.  If I cut a piece of metal with the limit switches in place, the cuts are repeatable except once in a while the power will continue to cut and go further than I want.  Anyone have similar issues?


----------



## Earl (Oct 11, 2013)

Limit switches are used for what their name implies - Limiting the travel to keep from crashing or running the table to the end of its travel.  They are not designed for precision milling operations.  The speed at which the table is being driven as well as the weight of the  part is a factor in how far the table will "coast" after the limit switch is hit.  Many lathes have mechanical "stops" that will stop the carriage.  They work because the belts will slip when the carriage hits those stops.  I suspect that this worked for you when new because the table gibs may have been tighter than what they are now and there was a larger load on the table drive that allowed the table to stop faster.

I am not familiar with your model but I have stripped the gears on my grizzly power feed (G0695 Mill) because the limit switch stop was loose and I was doing something else when the mill was running.   (I usually keep the limits a few inches from each end of the table.)  It ran to the end of the table and tore up the nylon gears.    I think it was only about 10 bucks plus shipping but it woke me up.

I hope this helps

Earl


----------

